# Hindi/Urdu/Panjabi: ehsās vs. mehsūs



## panjabigator

This has been something I've been meaning to ask for a while.  What is the difference between <ehsās> and <mehsūs>, both nominally and verbally (with <karnā>)?  I feel that I've been using them correctly, but I can't seem to figure out how to distinguish <mehsūs karnā> and <ehsās karnā>. 

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## bakshink

To begin with I can think of these examples to describe the nuance 
Mujhe tumhara aas paas hone ka ehsas hota hai-Mujhe tumhari kami mehsoos hoti hai. Both words are related to feeling which itself is intangible- In hindi the word is Anubhav- As far as I think mehsoos is used mostly for empathy, commiseration where as ehsas is to be aware of  can be used more liberally describing any emotions including lovers yearning.  Mujhe apni majboorion ka ehsaas hai- Har waqt mujhe ehsas hai- ki tu yahin mere pas hai- lekin main tumhari chhuan ko mehsoos kar sakta hoon- Mujhe tumhari aahat ka ehsaas hua


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you Bakshink.  Can also comment on the following:

Woh mujhe ehsās hai - I can feel it.
Woh mujhe mehsūs hai - it can feel me.

Does that make sense?


----------



## cweeetguy2000

Quote "panjabigator	

Thank you Bakshink. Can also comment on the following:

Woh mujhe ehsās hai - I can feel it.
Woh mujhe mehsūs hai - it can feel me.

Does that make sense?"




Uska mujhe ehsaas hai - I can feel it.
Woh mujhe mehsūs kar sakta/sakti  hai - it(he/she) can feel me.


----------



## akak

I'd like to differ and say that 

*"Woh mujhe mehsūs hai"* means "I feel it/that" not, "It can feel me"
 that would be "*Usko mera ehsas hai*" or "*Woh mujhe mehsūs karta hai*"

I am trying to pin the difference, and some of it is that ehsas generally is used to mean feeling or realization and *mehsus* means "to feel" 



*mujhe mehsoos hai*.. (I feel ...)
*Mujhe uska ehsas hai* (I do realize, or feel it/that)


*  Usko kisi cheez ka ehsas nahin* (Here it's more like, He has no regard for anything/anyone as in He's impervious or inconsiderate)


----------



## Faylasoof

cweeetguy2000 said:


> Quote "panjabigator
> 
> Thank you Bakshink. Can also comment on the following:





cweeetguy2000 said:


> Woh mujhe ehsās hai - I can feel it.
> Woh mujhe mehsūs hai - it can feel me.
> 
> Does that make sense?"
> 
> 
> Uska mujhe ehsaas hai - I can feel it.
> Woh mujhe mehsūs kar sakta/sakti  hai - it(he/she) can feel me.




 No. not really. 

To say _I can feel it_ can be tanslated in more than one way, depending on what is meant. 

If the _feeling_ is about the idea of _awareness_, abstract it may be (love, hate, happiness, sorrow etc.) then one would say:

_mujhe us kaa eHsaas hai_ (e.g. _xushii / gham / shafqat kaa eHsaas hona_)

If, on the other hand, one is saying that one is actually feeling something physically (i.e. physical sensation like pain or pleasure) then one would use _maHsoos_. 

_mujhe jism mei.n dard maHsoos ho raha hai _

I feel pain in the body 

مَحسوس  _maHsoos _is the past participle of the Arabic verb حَسَّ _Hassa_ and means _felt / percieved_.

مَحسوس کرنا _maHsoos karnaa_ = to feel, percieve.

 اِحساس = sense, perception , feeling, sensitiveness.

Coming back to your above sentences, if _physical_ sensation is meant, then we have:

I can feel it = _mai.n use maHsoos kar saktaa / saktii hoo.n _(= _mujhe uskaa Hiss hai_ - possible but less common)

 It can feel me = _woh mujhe mehsūs kar saktaa / saktii hai.


_


----------



## teaboy

So in the case of someone feeling poor (impoverished, not poorly ie unwell), this would not be the best choice?  

*اپنے آپ کو غریب محسوس کر رہا تھا۔

*Rather you would recommend a construction with *ehsaas*?*
*


----------



## Faylasoof

teaboy said:


> So in the case of someone feeling poor (impoverished, not poorly ie unwell), this would not be the best choice?
> 
> *اپنے آپ کو غریب محسوس کر رہا تھا۔
> 
> *





teaboy said:


> Rather you would recommend a construction with *ehsaas*?


 I agree, this would not the best way to express the idea. It would be much better to use the compound with  _eHsaas_*:

اُس کو اپنی غُربت کا اِحساس** ہو رہا تھا*_
us ko apnii ghurbat kaa eHsaas ho rahaa thhaa_

*اُس کو اپنے فَقر کا اِحساس ہو رہا تھا*
_us ko apne faqr kaa eHsaas ho rahaa thhaa_

PS: غُربت _ghurbat _ is feminine; فَقر _faqr _is masculine.


----------



## saarah7

akak said:


> I'd like to differ and say that
> 
> *"Woh mujhe mehsūs hai"* means "I feel it/that" not, "It can feel me"
> that would be "*Usko mera ehsas hai*" or "*Woh mujhe mehsūs karta hai*"
> 
> I am trying to pin the difference, and some of it is that ehsas generally is used to mean feeling or realization and *mehsus* means "to feel"
> 
> 
> 
> *mujhe mehsoos hai*.. (I feel ...)
> *Mujhe uska ehsas hai* (I do realize, or feel it/that)
> 
> 
> *Usko kisi cheez ka ehsas nahin* (Here it's more like, He has no regard for anything/anyone as in He's impervious or inconsiderate)


 

mujhey mahsoos hay?Would not it be more approprite to say.mujhy mahsoos ho raha hay?? because I have never heard or used''mujhy mahsoos hay..I'd like others to comment on that.


----------



## Faylasoof

saarah7 said:


> mujhey mahsoos hay?Would not it be more approprite to say.mujhy mahsoos ho raha hay??





saarah7 said:


> because I have never heard or used''mujhy mahsoos hay..I'd like others to comment on that.




 True enough! This is undiomatic. Instead, it should be:_ mujhay eHsaas hai (keh)

... _or as you put it: _mujhay maHsoos ho raha hai 

_Both idiomatic._
_


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you very much everyone.

I'll conclude that the typical combination is:

<mehsūs karnā> 
<ehsās honā>


----------



## teaboy

Faylasoof said:


> I agree, this would not the best way to express the idea. It would be much better to use the compound with  _eHsaas_*:
> 
> اُس کو اپنی غُربت کا اِحساس** ہو رہا تھا*_
> us ko apnii ghurbat kaa eHsaas ho rahaa thhaa_
> 
> *اُس کو اپنے فَقر کا اِحساس ہو رہا تھا*
> _us ko apne faqr kaa eHsaas ho rahaa thhaa_
> 
> PS: غُربت _ghurbat _ is feminine; فَقر _faqr _is masculine.



Would these be the way to express feeling poor (though one actually isn't)?   I mean, as opposed to feeling one's poverty (when one actually is poor.)  

For instance:

_Seeing Brittany's new dress, the girl felt her own gown to be shabby. _

as opposed to:

_Watching the restaurant patrons through the cafe window made the man feel his hunger even more._


----------



## Faylasoof

You can use these to express the ideas you are suggesting above. Of course the exact expression would have to be tailored to the context. The word _eHsaas_ can be used for both:

_ghurbat kaa eHsaas_  - referring to the sentence about Brittany.

_bhook kaa eHsaas_ - referring to the 2nd sentence about the restaurant.


----------



## teaboy

مہر بانی! اب صاف ہے۔


----------



## Todd The Bod

Can the "ho raha hai" construction be substituted in all of the places we have put "mujhay maHsoos/eHsas hai" in this thread to make the phrases idiomatic, or is that solely for the particular phrase Saara7 pointed out sounded awkward?



Faylasoof said:


> True enough! This is undiomatic. Instead, it should be:_ mujhay eHsaas hai (keh)
> 
> ... _or as you put it: _mujhay maHsoos ho raha hai
> 
> _Both idiomatic._
> _


----------



## Faylasoof

Todd The Bod said:


> Can the "ho raha hai" construction be substituted in all of the places we have put "mujhay maHsoos/eHsas hai" in this thread to make the phrases idiomatic, or is that solely for the particular phrase Saara7 pointed out sounded awkward?



When you wish to convey the idea of a current situation then you can say it this way too!

_mujhe iskaa eHsaas ho raha hai (keh) ...

mujhe ye maHsuus ho raha hai (keh__ ...

I have a feeling about this _(that)_ / I'm getting a feeling about this _(that)_ / I feel about this _(that)_ / _I sense about this (that)_... etc. etc.


----------



## Todd The Bod

This helps, but at the same time it seems from these two examples that either can be used for emotional feeling.  This may be a situation where a person just has to get PTV or some other way just hear the language spoken until they get a feel for what particular situations "maHsuus" is used in and which "eHsaas" is used in...


----------



## Todd The Bod

How about the sentence "I blamed him for it because I thought he did it, but I now _*realize*_ it was someone else altogether..."?

"Main ne uus koo blame kiaa thaa kyuunke main samajh rahaa tha ky uus ne ker dia, leykin ab muujhe uus ka meHsuus hai ky bilkul duusra admi tha"?


----------



## panjabigator

Todd The Bod said:


> How about the sentence "I blamed him for it because I thought he did it, but I now realize it was someone else altogether..."?
> 
> "Main ne uus koo blame kiaa thaa kyuunke main samajh rahaa tha ky uus ne ker dia, leykin ab muujhe uus ka meHsuus hai ky bilkul duusra admi tha"?



to blame: الظام لگانا (would you use <ko> or <par>, or are they both ok?)

My attempt: میں نے اس پر الظام لگایا تھا کیوں کہ مجرم لگا، مگر اب مجھے احساس ھو رھا ھے کہ وو تو کوی اور ھی تھا.

or کسی اور کا ھاتھ تھا might sound better for "it was someone else all together".  Maybe with an additional "تو" for added emphasis.

For مجرم (guilty), I channeled all my energy to recall a word Faylasoof and Belligerent Pacifist had taught me a while ago, کنندہ; I think this could be used for "doer" in some capacity, but I didn't hazard any attempt because I couldn't remember its exact nuance.  There is a thread somewhere on it (or one on something else with a lengthy detour), but for some reason (unless I'm misspelling the word), the search feature on the forum is not locating the word.  I'll look into this.


----------



## Todd The Bod

Thank you very much, Panjabigator.  I've got to get used to reading the Urdu script.  But could you also please render that in Roman script please?  I get "Main ne uus par alzam lagaya thaa kyuun keh muujiram lagaa magar ab mujhe ehsaas hoo rahaa hai keh voo too kooii aur huua tha".  Hey, I might get this Urdu script yet!  Am I close?


----------



## panjabigator

Todd The Bod said:


> Thank you very much, Panjabigator.  I've got to get used to reading the Urdu script.  But could you also please render that in Roman script please?  I get "Main ne *us* par *ilzām* lagaya thaa kyuun keh *mujiram* lagaa magar ab mujhe ehsaas hoo rahaa hai keh voo *to* kooii aur huua tha".  Hey, I might get this Urdu script yet!  Am I close?



98% correct (but no telling how correct I was.  Maybe you'll wind up speaking Panjabigatornese!).

I think learning the Nastaliq script is excellent idea!  Be sure to post should you have any questions


----------



## Faylasoof

Todd The Bod said:


> How about the sentence "I blamed him for it because I thought he did it, but I now _*realize*_ it was someone else altogether..."?
> 
> "Main ne uus koo blame kiaa thaa kyuunke main samajh rahaa tha ky uus ne ker dia, leykin ab muujhe uus ka meHsuus hai ky bilkul duusra admi tha"?



I blamed him for it because I thought he did it, but I now realize it was someone else altogether..."

میں نے اس پر الزام لگایا تھا کیوں کہ میں اسے قصوروار سمجھا \ میں سمجھا كہ اسنے كیا ، مگر اب مجھے احساس ھواہے كہ کوئی اور ھی تھا​ _mai.n ne us par ilzaam lagaayaa thhaa__ kiyuu.n keh mai.n use quSuurwaar samjhaa / mai.n samjhaa keh usne kiyaa, magar ab mujhe eHsaas huwaa hai keh ko2ii aur thhaa_

The following can also be used in the latter half:

اب مجھے احساس ھواہے كہ  قصوروار کوی اور ھی تھا_ ab mujhe eHsaas huwaa hai_ _keh quSuurwaar ko2ii aur hii thhaa_  = now I’ve realised that the one guilty / guilty party was altogether someone else

كہ ملزم کوئی اور ھی تھا_ keh __mulzim__ ko2ii aur thhaa_= that someone else was the one accused


----------



## panjabigator

Todd, I located the thread where we discussed کنندہ before, should you (or anyone else) be interested in reading it here.  Took QUITE a bit of searching!

Edit:  New thread started on Urdu/Persian: <kunandah> for interested parties


----------

